# St George's Hospital, Stafford (First Staffs County Asylum)



## staffordshireranger (Jun 2, 2007)

ST GEORGES STAFFORD COUNTY ASYLUM (DUE FOR CONVERSION REPORT)

THE LOCATION.
St Georges asylum is Stafford has stood proud since 1818 and has the most elegant façade i have seen on a asylum, this building saddens me due to the state it`s been left to get in...its a real good example of the demise of mental care in the uk...floor after floor of cells and day areas...with rotting floors and fire damage.

THE BUILDING.
the building itself is very large with symmetrical wings...and a great water tower that demands the views over Stafford...with a bit of a climb and a squeeze you can go right into the tank.

THE FUTURE.
it`s been up for conversion for years into a multi purpose complex and nothing has been done yet..except a huge spiky fence around...so fingers crossed for this one...a great explore for anyone.






the old days




today...




water tower




look what we found




floor 2




stair well




floor 3




chapel




fire damage




off the wall



















the future


----------



## Azubi.UK (Jun 2, 2007)

A slanted view.





The hall is a right state, being supported by scaffolding.















Gazing at the watertower from the chapel.
















Oh and just for good measure, I had a bit of play in photoshop one night when I was bored. The idea was to give a dream-like quality. Love it or Hate it.


----------



## staffordshireranger (Jun 2, 2007)

good pictures mate...just made it better..!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2007)

Great stuff there guys. 
The Chapel's really lovely, Steve, and I do like the 'Off The Wall' pic. That's rather quirky to have fallen off in one like that.
I must admit I don't always like photoshoped pics, but I do like that one, Azubi. Neat.
Cheers for that
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jun 2, 2007)

Very atmospheric pictures the place looks very cool, I particularly like the pic from inside the tunnel! good stuff guys


----------



## staffordshireranger (Jun 2, 2007)

I think this place deserves a revisit soon.....anyone know if work has started yet ? i know the outbuildings have been gutted and lie as empty shells with new windows and lights....! 
if you do go a climb to the water tower is a must !


----------



## saul_son (Jun 2, 2007)

A nice if not just a little bit too damaged, but still a really good explore. I went back in January. Photos


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Saul Son,

Just had a look through your pics of this place -really cool pics -like the way you catch the sunlight 

Lb


----------



## havoc (Jun 17, 2007)

Cool pics, well done. 
should be planning a visit to this place very very soon.


----------

